# Cod black ops help im crap lol



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

As said i need help on black ops,i know i will get better with practise but my nephews and mates are caining me lol,level 49 so have most weapons, any hints or tips? pretty please :lol:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Your level 49 and your crap? What the hell lol?


----------



## DevilsAdvocate1 (Feb 21, 2009)

SMG and run like crazy!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

DevilsAdvocate1 said:


> SMG and run like crazy!


Agreed! I like the Kaparis, Marathon, Slight of hand pro, and Ninja Pro

Flashbangs / Claymore / Semtex

Frag out !


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

its taken me since i got the game 5 months lol they have prestiged a few times over lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have it up with the famas and scavenger perk :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Its a great game with a few of us on at the same time but frustrating as hell sometimes,as soon as i spwan i get shot?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

taken to the ak47u and stoner, not the best?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Grommit said:


> Agreed! I like the Kaparis, Marathon, Slight of hand pro, and Ninja Pro
> 
> Flashbangs / Claymore / Semtex
> 
> Frag out !


that looks good!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

georgeandpeppa said:


> that looks good!


give it a try soulja boy

reload is rapid, fires rapid, you'll run rapid.

Its RAPID !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

georgeandpeppa said:


> taken to the ak47u and stoner, not the best?


Stoner is too slow, famas is fast but accurate and does a decent amount of damage


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Grommit said:


> give it a try soulja boy
> 
> reload is rapid, fires rapid, you'll run rapid.
> 
> Its RAPID !


:lol: will have to give it a go now.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

famas sure i gave it a whirl and liked it,just to much choice for me blame the gun then move onto the next


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

georgeandpeppa said:


> famas sure i gave it a whirl and liked it,just to much choice for me blame the gun then move onto the next


Use the red dot


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Use the red dot


by the time i have lifted the gun to sight um i get wasted,seem to have more luck firing from the hip


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

georgeandpeppa said:


> As said i need help on black ops,i know i will get better with practise but my nephews and mates are caining me lol,level 49 so have most weapons, any hints or tips? pretty please :lol:


get logged in to practice mode.. !!

or you could try FIFA 11 :lol:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> get logged in to practice mode.. !!
> 
> or you could try FIFA 11 :lol:


lol believe it or not i not great at fifa:lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Famas or commando FTW!


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

DMH 01 flash git:lol:. famas and rapid ideas to try next


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

georgeandpeppa said:


> DMH 01 flash git:lol:. famas and rapid ideas to try next


Haha quite a few kills were from the killstreaks :lol:, you should do well with that combo.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Stick with it try the section with the bots cant remember what its called and make your self some skills 

Get to level 10 and you get an achievement


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

oh and dont worry u can pre order modern warefare 3 already


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

JasonH20URF said:


> oh and dont worry u can pre order modern warefare 3 already


might be good at this one by then!


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

lol just make sure you dont prestege then it all starts again


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't have this game, I still play MW2, but same principles apply.

-Don't sprint unless you really need to, you will always lose a 1on1 battle if your sprinting and the other guys isn't. If you have to sprint, when you get near a corner or corridoor etc, stop sprinting and be ready to fire.

-At the level you are, you should know the maps by now, so know where to avoid and common busy area's or corridors that get busy or rooms where people camp, so keep checking these area's.

-Watch you kill cams, why did you die? was there anything nearby you could have used as cover? where you an easy target? could you have done something better?

If all else fails:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

lol not a camper more a headless chicken, get bored waiting for someone to walk past me


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I am a complete Cod Black ops nerd.

Got to 15th prestige rank 50 in 10 days of gameplay (Albeit i run with a gamebattles team)

I have a 9 Win loss ratio which should be a 15 but dashboarders ruin any good win loss. I have a 3.10 K/D and I am decent in gamebattles :thumb:

My advice if you struggle is to run the Famas with dual mags.

My set up :-

Famas Dual mag
Python with speed reloader

Semtex/Concussions/Jammer

Flak jacket pro (Immune to flamethrowers/napalm/take explosive damage)
Sleight of hand pro (Fast reload and ADS)
Tac mask pro (Renders flashes and stuns useless against me and immune to gas)

Learn the spawn and choke points on the maps - Play domination and if they have C (they spawn at C etc etc) But be careful if you only have one flag because if you come against a team you will be spawn trapped.
Although the spawn isn't fixed in domination, if the other team don't push right into your spawn then you remain at your spawn and are liable to be owned.

Run low killstreaks until you get more confident. Counter UAV always pisses me off so thats always a good one to have. 

Don't camp - you may get one or 2 lucky kills but the enemy (If like me) will come back and nade you out of there.

Also if against a team, most run SR71's so Counter uav always assists you and your team :thumb:

HTH mate and good luck soldier


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Old Skool said:


> I am a complete Cod Black ops nerd.
> 
> Got to 15th prestige rank 50 in 10 days of gameplay (Albeit i run with a gamebattles team)
> 
> ...


:doublesho lolgoing to print that off and study it :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

how are you getting on with things mate?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Also dude,

Check out youtube - search for xJawz (He has a series about helping you get better at COD)

Very good player


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Old Skool said:


> Also dude,
> 
> Check out youtube - search for xJawz (He has a series about helping you get better at COD)
> 
> Very good player


dual mag and famas works well!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ooh it does - it very does


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Old Skool said:


> Ooh it does - it very does


lol,as you say acurate and fairly powerful,slight of hand very quick mag changes kept hardline pro so i can change my nephews care packages if they are not to good first time


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

try to do the challenges to get sight of hand pro.... aim down sight faster


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

JasonH20URF said:


> try to do the challenges to get sight of hand pro.... aim down sight faster





> I am a complete Cod Black ops nerd.
> 
> Got to 15th prestige rank 50 in 10 days of gameplay (Albeit i run with a gamebattles team)
> 
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Im still on MW2 and have been crap right up to level 70, then I started playing Free for all instead of team deathmatch and everything has just clicked together, coming in the top three every match now.

Thinking back to MW1 on the pc it wasnt until i played FFA that I got going on it aswell. So give FFA a go and see if it helps you get better.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

What console you on? If you're on 360, add me. Gamertag:
S U B Z E IZ O

(Space between every letter except I and Z)

Play for laughs and I'll show you a few good spots. I'm by no means a brilliant player, but I can hold my own in most game modes and win a fair few too.

Search & Destroy is your friend. Fastest way to pick up XP once you have a gun setup you are comfortable with. 50-100 XP per kill in most game modes, S&D = 500 XP per kill!

If I'm playing S&D, my preferred setup is:
AK47 Suppressor or L9 Sniper with Variable Zoom
CZ75 Full-Auto or Python Speed Reload

Semtex
Nova Gas
Claymore

Hardline(Pro)
Sleight of Hand(Pro)
Hacker(Pro)


If you position claymores in the right place playing S&D, you can pick up a fair few kills even after you've been killed.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jai said:


> If you position claymores in the right place playing S&D, you can pick up a fair few kills even after you've been killed.


I swear the claymore disappears after you've been killed? It does on Domination anyways


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

im on ps3,big thanks though jai, claymore i like, but as said disappears once i die in domination.seem to have settled on famas and double mag for now


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> I swear the claymore disappears after you've been killed? It does on Domination anyways


They won't in Domination, but Search & Destroy, they stay wherever they are planted


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

Add me anyone v6scorpion on xbox live


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting back on it, got bored of it for a few months, my GT is nitef1re add me if you want add detailing world in the msg so I know who I'm adding.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

its taken me ages to get into the swing of it havent played it in so long, im on level 50 but that was just luck to get there dont get me wrong i am better but not that good lol


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

My set up is

AUG + extended mag (no need for fancy red dots )

Law launcher (takes down airsupport and can be fired into buildings) imo you dont need a second weapon like a pistol ect if you use the scavenger perk (your main gun never runs out of ammo)

Perks
Scavenger + Fast reload + Hacker

Semtex + concusion + claymore

One of the biggest tips i can give is fire from the hip (very good on small maps) and always read your map,i tend not to stick with teammates and always head for the sections of the map were there are no teammates and you seem to always find the enemy


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll fire it up later and review my setups although I'm pretty sure 90% of the time I use the Famas or Commando, perks wise depends on game.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

cheers gang for all the tips,i have boiled down to using the famas with duel mag, perks are hardline,slight of hand, and second chance, still not great but getting better! p.s didnt finish last in the last couple of matches


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll send a few invites out to the people who have posted. I'm only starting out as well, even though I've had the game since it came out. Could never get away with it before and just stuck to MW2 but its time to give it a go before MW3 come out. My gamertag is GAVGPS on xbox!


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

georgeandpeppa said:


> cheers gang for all the tips,i have boiled down to using the famas with duel mag, perks are hardline,slight of hand, and second chance, still not great but getting better! p.s didnt finish last in the last couple of matches


Dual Mags & Slight of Hand, try Extended Mags with Slight of Hand, I tend to only use Dual Mags when not using Slight of Hand as you get the faster 1st reload, Ext Mags will give you those extra few rounds if you need em. Oh mp5k with Ext mags is awesome, try 1 class with ak74u rapid fire + grip obviously u then need warlord perk & any other perks.

Galil is my fav silenced weapon if I want a stealth class, ghost pro, soh pro, ninja pro.

Don't bother with hardline use Scavenger but I'd try & get Ghost Pro, and use the 1st launcher always take out UAVs they count towards getting ghost pro, if running low on ammo if I'm honest I'll pick up any weapon someone else drops, use low killstreaks too as if your not getting a few per game why equip it, just go 3,4,5?

Honestly just experiment, I kinda like rushing it's fun especially on domination if you get to the enemies 1st flag and wipe em all out off the bat 

I used to just google setups and try them out see what feels best.

That's a right mash up prob not much advice there, the misses is out on town tomorrow night so I may get online for some xbox live black ops action I'm well overdue my return.


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

GPS said:


> I'll send a few invites out to the people who have posted. I'm only starting out as well, even though I've had the game since it came out. Could never get away with it before and just stuck to MW2 but its time to give it a go before MW3 come out. My gamertag is GAVGPS on xbox!


Just accepted your friend request  anyone else my GT is nitef1re just firing it up now and downloading the escalation map pack then I'll be online, need some training 1st mind u before I go all guns blazing.


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone online tonight I just posted a thread in gaming section.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

PS3 Or Xbox?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

John74 is my gamertag if anyone fancies a blast , not the best player around at team games but can hold my own in free for all battles.


----------



## chrispyvrs (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking forward to the new cod in november?! Would say ive got fairly good at COD over the past year but trying to stay off it a bit now!


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Been playing the game for a few good months now. At the start I was rubbish and tended to camp hoping for people to pass.

As I got better I changed my strategy - from camping with Ghost perk to running around with Lieghtweight and Ninja.

As people say, the Famas with taped mags is probably one the best guns going.

I use the MPL submachine gun with taped mags and Slieght of Hand Pro perk and Ninja - lightning fast reload, 32 bullets in mag, start with 160 rounds and I can run much faster carrying it!

Quite often in the top 3 in Free for All now. 

Awsome game though, doubt ill ever get bored of it!


----------



## Minstral (May 21, 2011)

i used to use ghost. slieght of hand and second chance all the time with silenced assault, but now i dont care just run around with hardline, sleight of hand and marathon with the famas mainly, depends what map.
quick scope sometimes


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone playing on xbox now?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jai said:


> Anyone playing on xbox now?


I am in a bit mate, it's double XP again this weekend.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

herbie147 said:


> As people say, the Famas with taped mags is probably one the best guns going.


AUG with extended mags and sleight of hand is pretty much unbeatable IMO, but is not as good as the Famas at range.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

aug with dual mag
rpg
scavenger, sleight of hand & hacker
semtex, nova gas & claymore

play the more fun game types like domination or demolition!

edit: as above LOL (didnt see it first time round)


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Minstral said:


> i used to use ghost. slieght of hand and second chance all the time with silenced assault, but now i dont care just run around with hardline, sleight of hand and marathon with the famas mainly, depends what map.
> quick scope sometimes


you can't have hardline on at the same time as marathon, and you can't quickscope properly on blackops!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> you can't have hardline on at the same time as marathon, and you can't quickscope properly on blackops!


think you're mistaking lightweight for marathon.

Hardline is perk 1, marathon is perk 3.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Jai said:


> think you're mistaking lightweight for marathon.
> 
> Hardline is perk 1, marathon is perk 3.


so i am  forgive me


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

My set out is 

Galil with supressor and extended mags

rocket launcher or Hand gun

And Ghost, warlord pro and hacker perks.


Its a pretty good set up as IMO the Galil is one of the best all round guns.


----------



## SAMBA (Aug 3, 2011)

I play this far too much for my own health.....

best two set ups IMO......

AK47U (RAPID FIRE) + COLT (SPEED RELOADER)
LIGHT WEIGHT PRO
SLIGHT OF HAND PRO
MARATHON PRO 

Another thats good for certain maps where you can wreck havoc with fire power when the spawn points change...

GALIL (GRENADE LAUNCHER) + CHINA LAKE
HARDLINE PRO
SLIGHT OF HAND PRO
MARATHAN PRO 

CLAYMORES, FLASHBANGS AND FRAGS ALL ROUND...


----------

